# Kohler 20HP wont start with the key



## Dunan (May 21, 2021)

Have a craft man Lt 1000 with a 20 hp Kohler will not start by the key switch you have to jump it are start it by the solenoid with a screwdriver new this can someone help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like either you have a bit of a wiring issue, or your key switch may be due for replacement.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Also, defective safety switches will prevent cranking an engine with the key. Jumper the seat switch first.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

4-post, or 3-post starter relay? Did you check the main power fuse going up to the Key Switch?

*3-post relay.... * Two big battery cables and one 14Ga wire coming into the relay. With the key in the spring-loaded start position, you should see battery voltage on that 14 GA wire. If not, blown fuse or bad key switch. 3-post relays ground through the mounting legs

*4-post relay....* Two big battery cables and two 14 GA wires coming into the relay. You should see battery voltage on one of the 14 GA wires with the key in the spring-loaded start position (If not, blown fuse or bad key switch). The other wire is where the relay gets its ground (rather than through the mounting legs). The relay grounds through the safety switches (seat & brake pedal). 

If you get Battery voltage on one of the small terminals with the key in the spring-loaded start position, but the relay doesn't activate. Take the other wire off and run a jumper to ground. If the relay activates, one of your safety switches is bad. 80% of the time it is the brake switch because it's mounted on the left frame rail, underneath the floorboard, and subjected to a lot of moisture and debris. If you leave that jumper wire to ground in place, you'll completely by-pass the safety switches.


----------

